# LiL Bobbi



## Bobbi (Mar 30, 2013)

this is my sweet baby Bobbi who is growing like a weed!










this is her not to sure about bluebonnets lol










this is Bobbi and her twin Santi who lives in Kentucky, Bobbi is the one without the ribbon she kept eating it lol


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

So sweet!! Love the pics!!


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Awww, he is adorable, took how tiny he was! He still very little. He will bring you such joy. Congratulations!


----------



## Lupita's mom (Dec 31, 2012)

So much love and joy in such a little package! She is just precious! Thanks for showing her off!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

What a darling!!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

aww, she is so cute !!


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

I want to squash her all up! Oooooh, squishy squashy! X


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bobbi (Mar 30, 2013)

lol she is supper lovey she wears her tongue out giving kisses all day long lol


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

She's precious. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## cmartini (Oct 16, 2012)

Extremely cute! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lola's mom 2013 (Aug 25, 2010)

They are both so cute.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Such a sweet face!


----------

